# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La central fotovoltaica Balsa de Maneje suministrará agua potable a toda la isla de Lanzarote

## termopar

> *La central fotovoltaica Balsa de Maneje suministrará agua potable a toda la isla de Lanzarote*
> 
> La central fotovoltaica Balsa de Maneje, que permitirá mejorar la red de suministro de agua potable en Lanzarote y se financiará con el Fondo de Desarrollo de Canarias (Fdcan), será el proyecto estrella de los que se desarrollarán en esta isla con cargo a este programa.
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno Canario, Fernando Clavijo, ha visitado las obras de la central junto al presidente del Cabildo de Lanzarote, Pedro San Ginés, tras la presentación de todos los programas que se financiarán en la isla con el Fdcan y que suponen una inversión de 212,2 millones de euros.
> 
> Unos programa que también se han presentado a los alcaldes de la isla, en cuyos municipios, según San Ginés, se invertirá el triple de lo que les habría correspondido de haber sido repartidos esos fondos con los criterios del Régimen Económico y Fiscal.
> 
> La central de Balsa de Maneje es el proyecto que cuenta con la mayor partida económica, 2,9 millones de euros, y ha sido declarado por el Gobierno como de Interés Estratégico para Canarias.
> ...


Referencia: https://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/l...-de-lanzarote/

----------

